# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Kl tower base jump 2012

## sevenhappiness

The worlds most extreme sporting event  the KL Tower BASE Jump 2012  is back in Malaysia this September 27th  30th, at Menara Kuala Lumpur! For those of you who are still unfamiliar with this event, it is one of the official BASE Jump event in the world. 

More than 100 international BASE jumpers will be showcasing thrilling acts for the visitors of Menara Kuala Lumpur. Professionals from 20 countries gathered for the opportunity to hurl themselves into the sky before parachuting down to earth during the event. 


Come and watch these daredevils take the dive from the top of KL Tower. Lets just hope they don't forget the chute. This event has become a 'must attend' sports meet for the top names in the world of B.A.S.E (Building, Antenna, Span and Earth) Jumping and Skydiving. 

Once again, Menara Kuala Lumpur is offering exclusive tickets to the Open Deck in conjunction with the jump. I love everything about this sport as it is fun experience not to be missed to watch the jumpers prepare themselves for their jump off the top of one of the tallest towers in the world. 

For further information please call 03-2020 5444 or visit the KL Tower website at http://www.menarakl.com.my

----------


## riverrider

Tower base jump is one of the most popular adventurous thing to do. And, if you are looking for some thrilling and exciting things to do then water rafting, mountain trekking, bungee jumping would be the best options for you.

----------


## sankalppatil732

BASE jumpers that consistently demonstrate good judgement with a sensible and cautious approach towards BASE jumping.

----------


## davidsmith36

BASE jumpers that reliably show decision making ability with a sensible and mindful approach towards BASE bouncing. 
Tower base bounce is a standout amongst the most well known bold thing to do. What's more, in the event that you are searching for some exciting and energizing things to do then water rafting, mountain trekking, bungee bouncing would be the best choices for you.

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

Đây là một trò chơi mạo hiểm và tôi rất thích tham gia. Điều đó thật tuyệt vời!

----------


## drioixie

What do you know about sports betting? If I am a beginner and know nothing about betting, where should I start. My friend suggested me to start my activity at betting sites with paypal deposit https://online-bookmakers.com/en/bet-sites-with-paypal/ . But I need some instructions for beginners. What bookmaking sites offer education to their customers?

----------


## antonioss

Para resolver os problemas do pénis, recomendo apenas que tente chamar a sua atenção para esta página https://homemfarmacia.pt/strome..../ , pois é aqui que resolvo os problemas do pénis, tenho a certeza que com certeza ficará satisfeito

----------


## Sarahjohn

I want to know more about this Kl tower base jump 2012.

----------


## levaxuni

Moto X3M is an adventure game, and I'd like to take part in it. That was incredible!

----------

